# Honestly now...



## Lolly (Aug 10, 2010)

Im sure this could be a topic of much debate, but who *honestly* allows their chis to sleep in your bed? When we bring Ico home next week I am already sure that when she cries through the night I wont be able to help but let her sleep on my bed, but I dont want her to become too spoiled... . What to do.. what to do?

Advice please,

Lolly x x. :duckie::duckie::duckie::duckie:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody takes naps with us all the time. At night he sleeps in his own bed though as we are both pretty restless sleepers.

Your new puppy is darling!! Of COURSE she should sleep in your bed!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

ami always sleeps at the bottom of my bed and now tyson sleeps up on the pillow near my head lol i know i shouldnt let them but they give me the big puppy eyes and i cant help it


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

and love your new baby sooo cute , congrats xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well both my girls sleep in my bed, and i love it!!
I will say though i didnt do it right away, they slept in a crate right next to my bed, and they were good about it. lol
Once Darla got a bit bigger i let her in, cause i just worried about her when she was really teeny.
Plus there is more chance of potty acidents in the bed.
Some people let them in right away though, it's really up to you i think.
If you choose to crate just have her next to you and if she cries tap the top of the crate and say no.
When she is quiet give lots of praise and only then would i let her out not while she is crying or she will think her crying got her out so will do it more.
Of course you will need to let her out regularly to pee etc... for a while till she can hold it longer.
I used to set an alarm so i could get up every couple of hours and let her use the pad.
I have this to look forward to when my puppy boy comes home this Saturday, but i cant wait! lol
Eventually Dillon will join us in the bed am sure, as long as he settles and wants to just sleep. haha!!

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Ico is such a wee cutie, am sure it will be hard to say no to her. lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Six of mine sleep with me. Most dive under the covers, one or two decide to sleep on top of the covers. Smoke sleeps in the dog room in his pen because I don't trust him to hold it through the night yet. Twiggy sleeps in her crate next to the bed because of her bad leg and and only walking on three legs, she lurches when she walks and I am very afraid she may fall off the bed. And I don't want to injure her turning over during the night, either. Pepper sleeps in his crate on top of Twiggy's because he is so little yet, I want to know if he needs to go potty or if something is wrong during the night.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua and Eleanor sleep in my bed. I allow it. We have no problems at all determining that I'm alpha. They don't challenge me and I allow them their privileges, sleeping in the bed with us is one of them. I need my snuggle baby!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila has never been in my bed. I have never let our dogs sleep in our beds. Mainly because they shed and honestly don't smell that great most of the time. Now as far as my chi, leila hasn't either but that is mostly because she is still a pup and has accidents. She also has a problem with submissive peeing. So until she outgrows those, in her bed she will stay. 
for the record, she has never cried at night once since i got her.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley is still too small (cant jump off of our king size bed safely) and not reliably housebroken, just crate trained, so she sleeps in her kennel at night and is perfectly happy to do so. In a few months she can look forward to sleeping with us.
Reese is my very best friend, maybe the greatest dog I will ever own, we are just kind of a mutual admiration society, and no surprise, he sleeps in my bed. He usually likes to have his head on the pillow, body under the covers, paws draped over me, and I sleep with my arms around him and my face buried in his fur. We fall asleep this way and wake up this way. I think he must wake me up, because hes always grinning at me when I open my eyes in the am and gives me lots of good morning kisses. It is perfectly delightful, he is an absolute joy to sleep with. It works out well because my fiance is not a "cuddly sleeper", but Reese and I are!
I would just suggest waiting until your little one is trustworthy around your bedroom/home, puppies get into anything, bad for your stuff and unsafe for them, housebroken, and a little bit bigger/not so delicate. Im sure youll enjoy sleeping with her, chis are always chilly which makes for a good snuggle buddy!
edit to add: I was initially a little nervous about letting Reese sleep in my bed. The first time it happened was an accident, I was watching a movie and fell asleep. He was probably around 6 months, basically housebroken, and I found that I wasnt really likely to hurt him (roll over on him, knock him off the bed, etc). I think when you know you have a little dog in your bed you are conscious not to roll over on them, even if youre asleep. I would suggest crate training her to begin with though. It will make housebreaking much easier, and will help her get used to being on her own, a good skill for when you have to leave her at home.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i cant sleep without havin my furrybutt next to me, i wont sleep until he sleeps and he wont sleep till i sleep :albino:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*lol There is no such thing as "too spoiled" in my house! My girls are all out spoiled and yes, they do sleep with us! They jump on the bed and nose the cover up and make their way underneith it and snuggle up. It's adorable and they stay nice and warm. They know when to move when they have too but it's never a problem for us. I wouldn't have it any other way. =)*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

One or two sleep with us .. if they all were there at the same time, there would be no room for us.. We purchased a set of wooden stairs to put at the footboard years ago.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwww, what a cute thread. I have all five of mine in bed. Coop is the bigger one but sleeps by my feet. The chi's nestle in and all have their spots. I am extremely restless and am sure I would sleep better without them there but I adore the snuggling and cuddling with them. They love it when we go to bed. I did start them as pups in a playpen next to the bed with the free feeding and pee pad in there with them but they move up to the bed within a few months. My hub is the one who started it and we've never gone back. Mine smell so good and are just such good cuddle bugs. I will say that I have to be more diligent in washing the sheets and all that. Thank god for king size beds. LOL.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Awww how could you say no to that little face hehehee!

It's really tough to teach them to sleep on their own and when they cry it's heartbreaking. When i got my two, my partner at the time was never going to let them in the bed so i trained them to sleep in their own bed.. the cries broke my heart but after a week or so routine kicked in and they've been fine ever since! After breaking up with my partner the pups sleep with me but sometimes get too hot so they go to their own beds haha! They're 2 years old now and they know the routine that when my new partner comes over they are to sleep in their own beds. 

All you need to know is that if you get them into a routine they learn quickly, you just have to be strong and remember sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind  good luck


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Our girls sleep with us. They have since day 1. Lily sleeps at the foot of the bed and Daisy sleeps curled into my butt. We have stairs and they never had potty accidents- even at 7 weeks. Daisy would start crying when she had to go and I'd pick her up and put her on the pad.

My beds only been peed on once and it was Lily when she was about 10 months old. I took something from her and she got right up and squatted on my bed-my side. They say dogs don't look for revenge but it sure seems like it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Our girls sleep with us. They have since day 1. Lily sleeps at the foot of the bed and Daisy sleeps curled into my butt. We have stairs and they never had potty accidents- even at 7 weeks. Daisy would start crying when she had to go and I'd pick her up and put her on the pad.
> 
> My beds only been peed on once and it was Lily when she was about 10 months old. I took something from her and she got right up and squatted on my bed-my side. They say dogs don't look for revenge but it sure seems like it.


LOL @ Lily! Hey they know!! 

I also wanted to add that my girls have never peed in the bed either. Kizzie was 7 weeks when we brought her home from the shelter and never has she gone. When she had to go she just started to do the little whimpering cry like Daisy did. Shay too. I was never really worried about that either.....


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sassy sleeps with me. I can't fall asleep without her. 
Gotta have my snuggle bug! You will probably let your fur baby too. If you're already thinking about it, you're gonna do it. lol


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Elliot was my first pup and she managed to wrangle her way in to my bed on the first night.  She has slept under the covers with me every since then.

Pippa sleeps in her kennel at night, and then in the morning gets in bed for a little snuggle time. She loves her little kennel, and will put herself to bed promptly at 10 each night. It is pretty funny.

I think that your pup she be allowed in bed! Chihuahuas are wonderfully snuggly dogs.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Toopie sleeps in his crate until I get up at 5. He goes potty and then sleeps with my hubby in the bed until he wakes up at about 9:30 to feed. When i get home at 2 he takes a nap in the bed with me. So we do both  But at night when both of us are in bed, Toopie is in the crate.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

My pups sleep in the bed and I love it! My Zoe is such a good sleeper. I have to pay attention to Zoe moving around in the bed so she doesn't have an accident. I just got a 1 year old little guy. We are gonna try him out in the bed for the first time. I am gonna keep his belly band on him though. Just in case


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Of course! I don't think I could ever have it any other way


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Both of mine sleep with me. When I first got them they slept in one of their beds in my bedroom, but that only lasted a short time. lol. Now they both stay with me and I love it, we have a little routine with it.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

All 3 sleep with hubby and I! 
With my first, I allowed her to sleep with me. Hubby was ok with that even though he thought it was little weird and we didn't think twice about it when Finn came along. That's when Lo started sleeping with my husband...
Dexter had a trial period, of sleeping in his crate on the bed until about 6 when I took him out to potty, then he would sleep with us until about 8ish. We did that for a good month before he slept in the bed with us all night.
They all sleep where ever with whom ever.  sometimes hubby is grumpy thouh and they all get to cuddle with me!!! Lol


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

My Lucy naps with me, but sleeps in her own bed, she's just a baby and still having accidents.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco has slept with me since the first day I brought him home, but when Nikki was alive she slept with me as well and she weighed about 50 lbs. My dogs have always slept with me.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

There's 3 in my bed right now


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Rocky sleeps with us, sometimes he seems to sleep so deep I wake up during the night and check if he is breathing LOL, neurotic mum!

Rocky did not sleep with us for the first year, it was tough love I wanted a very reliably housebroken doggie, he was gated in the kitchen and had his own bed.

Now he can choose, his own bed or with us, what would you pick lol!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My three sleep in their own beds - after years of small kids coming into our bed -it's nice to have it to ourselves


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy sleeps in her crate next to her bed but wakes up between 4 and 5 for a cuddle so jumps in with me!! 

She knows her place in our family but she knows she is so loved


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine all sleep in their own beds in the kitchen. The only time they sleep in my room is when they are ill or when I first bring them home from the breeder so I can keep an eye on them through the night and the only time they sleep in me bed with me is when we go to our caravan. But then it's not all of them, just 2 or 3 at a time and the other 2 or 3 sleep in a pen type thing in the caravan living room.


----------



## spugs (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine both have there own bed downstairs where they sleep over night. They come on the bed on a morning though and if im having a power nap  I did try and let roxy sleep on my bed last week as my sisters dog was staying and its a bit rough but she was having non of it and wouldnt settle.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Harry sleeps in his own bed, still in a pen at the moment, in my bedroom. I sometimes take him in for a cuddle in the morning for an hour or so, which he loves, and it wouldn't surprise me if he manages to persuade me that it's better for me to have his company all night, when he's grown up, LOL!


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Gypsy has been in my bed forever. Well at least since she was toilet trained. She is my snuggle bug and I can hardly sleep without her. Jayde sleeps in the bed every now and then but she is usually happy to be in her bed in my room with Mozzie, who never sleeps in the bed- as I really don't trust that she wouldn't fall off the bed or pee in it! Gypsy can pretty much last the whole night without needing to pee, but she has a step to get off if she needs to. I have never had a problem


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Yeah Rocky sleeps with us, sometimes he seems to sleep so deep I wake up during the night and check if he is breathing LOL, neurotic mum!


LMAO Lynda!! I do that too....!:love2:

Im with the majority! Ours slept in the bed from day 2, day 1 we were worried they were so tiny, but by day 2 I couldnt handle being apart from them!

After being with Robin and seeing her 5 in bed with her, I feel totally normal lol!x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig has slept in our bed from pretty much day 1, Bentley and Ruby sleep in their crates in our room altho we are in the process of moving them to one of the spare rooms


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

my two use to sleep with but now they sleep in their own bed in my room they would go mad if i put them in a diffrent room


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Feodore sleeps in mine if ever he gets a chance. I have only recenently started letting him though, as he was so small as a pup I was worried to death that I would roll on him and squash him in the night


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> My three sleep in their own beds - after years of small kids coming into our bed -it's nice to have it to ourselves


I know this feeling! We still have Izzy in out bed sometimes. I dont think i could cope with all my chi's in their too! They are not allowed upstairs either. 

They sleep in the kitchen in their crates. We never hear a peep out of them. They know when its bed time and put theirselves to bed. 

I dont think they would settle upstairs after this long of not being allowed to go up their. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I *force* my chis to become crate trained before they are allowed in the bed. First, its good because I know they will be OK without me to sleep at night if they have to be. Second, it gives them a safe place. It also lets me know they are able to sleep through the night without peeing on our bed LOL. 

I love snuggling my chihuahuas...once they are ready. At least 2-3 times a week they sleep in their crates so they don't get out of the habit.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Bella sleeps with Us.I had a chi for 16 yrs and He sleeped with Us every night.I missed that when He passed. So I new when Bella came home She would sleep with Us.Some people may debate this but it is Our way and We enjoy Her company


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey sleeps in her own bed in her crate, she is on long term steroids for Hydrocephalus so has to pee quite a bit, and I'd rather not have a chihuahua pee bath lol. Georgie started out sleeping with us but he started marking my husbands garbage can & chair so he sleeps in a crate as well.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

When we got Gretel she slept in our bed for one night till we made a firm decision on what we were going to do for her living arrangements.

She slept in her "house" it was just a kennel (I call kennel what I believe is also crate here) and she loved it, but after we moved about a year later something changed and she cried incessantly when in it, even if it wasn't locked so now she has free roam of the house and she much prefers the sofa snuggled under her spiderman blanket.

We started Godric out in the kennel with his own bed and blankets but as he was infested with worms when we got him he was VERY VERY cry-baby in the kennel as he was just miserable, more so than he was out of it, Gary wasn't coping well to all the crying so he caved and now Godric sleeps in what we call his "Lair" which is his bed, with a blanket and toybox off in the corner of the living area. Occasionally i'll catch him sleeping in the blanket, sometimes the bed and even a couple times in the toybox. It's not the best structure to get him on a routine but he's still an infant so i'm trying to be as stern as I can be while being tolerant to his cries. Just about every night I wake up to him crying, at the sofa, where his sister is sleeping. I'd love if they could sleep together but he's already tipped off the sofa once and the last thing I want is him to break his noggin on the hardwood.

The first week we had Godric, Gary refused to let me sleep in the bed with him, because of the sickness and he didn't want him to think it was permanent - so I showed him, I slept on the sofa with both Chi's all week, haha!

Godric cries more than any dog i've ever had in my life, ha. He's mommy's whiny little boy, but I love him just the same


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Just came across this again and I gotta tell you, I can't wait till I can take Tali to bed with me. She and Chloe are still sleeping/staying in a little basket but when she gets older and no longer nurses on chloe I will take her to bed with me too. She is just a little cuddler already. can't wait. lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine do not sleep with me but only because they are both so trusting and we are restless sleepers. I am so afraid we will roll over on one. I have actually tested Yoshi and he would so not move :-(


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Sophia always sleeps with me. But, I didn't get her until she was five months old. Young pups tend to have accidents. After the first time, Brewster was put into a small basket in my bed. This way he had a place next to me but also a safe environment to not fall off the bed. This also insured accidents would be contained. He seemed to be so content. But as soon as he was older, he started to sleep next to me. I love it that way. Sophia is such a good snuggler. Blessings.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Our chis sleep with us occassionally. I just don't do it every night and they are fine when I make them sleep in their bed. For a while I started doing it just about every night and when I put them in theirs they would cry so I just make sure it's not all the time. I do that because I don't want them to be dependant on me to be able to go to sleep. What if I am not home one night? This is just my opinion. Your new baby is darling!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

All of ours sleep in our bedroom , some on the bed , some in dog beds it's up to them .... Kirby ALWAYS sleeps by myside , always has done since the day I got him home


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha...my hubby's #1 thing he hated was dogs in bed. NEVER EVER would he allow it. Until we got Matilda.  I work 3 nights a week but when I'm home I don't allow the dogs in bed with us. After we got to #4 it became too much for me. It was FAR too hot during the summer & quite honestly it was interfering with our love life. LOL So when I'm home three of the pups sleep with my daughters & 3 are crated due to marking/potty issues upstairs in our house. They are perfectly fine with that sleeping arrangement & while someday I'd love to think they could all be trusted upstairs this is working for them right now so I'm not going to mess with it. 

When I'm working, hubby opens the gate into our room & allows the 3 "free" pups to come sleep with him if they want. Sometimes they do, sometimes they stay with my girls.

So while hubby started out absolutely refusing dogs in the bed, it's me that ended up being the grump. LOL It was hot, crowded & I also began to hate the fact that our bed sheets were covered in dog hair. But that doesn't bother me so much as the first reasons. Obviously since they still sleep in there sometimes & there is always hair in the bed. :roll:


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

mine sleep down stairs in there beds,in the living room.they dont really go upstairs, usually wait at the bottom of the stairs for us to come down.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish i could let mine sleep upstairs with me. But as I work 2 nights a week it would be awkard so they go to bed in the kitchen and hopefully dont miss me too much when Im out.

However I do have a pillow and duvet for my sofa and in the evening they come out and we all snuggle down in front of the telly. Hannah and Heidi burrow under the covers and Adam sleeps curled up on the pillow by my head!


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

All of our dogs sleep in peoples beds...2 in my bed, 1 in my sisters bed and 2 in my boyfriends bed (he lives in the basement until our house is ready lol). When my boyfriend and I move into our house there will be 4 dogs in one bed lmao! Pearl, Gibson, Fibi and Lola...good thing we have a kingsize!

BUT...all of our dogs are crate trained before they are allowed to sleep in the beds. I know with all of our dogs we could put them in their crates for the night and be fine.

Fibi actually prefers to sleep in her crate at night and I just leave the door open. Both her and Lola know that if they wakeup in the morning and I am not ready to get up that they have to go and rest in their crates until I'm ready.

All of their crates are safe/comfort zones for them and are filled with blankets, pillows and soft toys lol!

Jenna


----------

